# Senior German shepherd



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2014)

A little over a year ago, we rescued a 10 year old male long hair, he has spoiled us for all other dogs i am sure, he has been that good. But now, he seems to be having some tummy troubles, we feed him blue buffalo, not too many treats, but he has had the runs for a couple of weeks now. When I introduced him to pumpkin....it seemed to help for a few days, then oops....way worse. He has been on rice, burger and pumpkin for 4 days now, been a wee bit better..but, not great. Tonight I fed him Kirkland lamb and rice...and boy did he gobble that down, that's the funny thing, he eats, drinks, and still seems pretty active...is it just old age??? Truthfully, this is our first senior dog...so we are in the dark about health problems in shepherds. He will be 11 in a few months. I don't have a lot of faith in vets, past experience  so I don't want to bring him in, just to get a bunch of useless test that cost an arm and leg.....not too flush with cash. Any info would help thanks


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

As I posted in your other thread, if it's been going on for a couple weeks, you should take him to the vet to rule out any medical issue, he could have coccidia, giardia, parasites, or bad bacteria in the gut.

It could also be the food, GSD's can have sensitive stomaches. The BB may be to rich for him, the change to Kirkland may have upset his digestive track.

In the end, the vet is your best choice since this has been going on for to long


----------

